# Blast from the Past: Taken



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

Prepare to be Taken ... Taken is a sweeping sci-fi adventure that weaves together the story of three families over three generations — and their crucial roles in the history of alien abductions. Set against the backdrop of actual history and UFO lore, Taken creates a powerfully emotional and evocative tale of mankind's encounters with extraterrestrials.

Cast:
John Hawkes 
Role: Marty
Jason Gray-Stanford 
Role: Howard
Steve Burton 
Role: Capt. Russell Keys 
Eric Close 
Role: John (Alien Visitor) 
James McDaniel 
Role: General Beers


----------



## Traveller (Jun 26, 2005)

I loved this show it was shown in the UK on BBC2 I missed most of it so brought the dvd watched it in a weekend.

It was an early role for a young Dakota Fanning.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

I thought that Eric Close was the draw for so many people??? What with Dark Skies and Now & Again!!


----------



## Traveller (Jun 28, 2005)

Well yes there was Eric Close hes always a favourite for the women.

If you didnt watch it properly you could get easily confused and mix up the families. And I for one really dislike someone in my ear saying "whos that why did they do that and whats that"


----------

